# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Acquisto telefonino con rate in fattura professionista

## lapolina

Buon giorno, 
un professionista acquista un telefonino con l'addebito delle rate in fattura del gestore. 
Ho quindi la fattura del telefono e le varie rate ogni due mesi. 
Come devo contabilizzare il pagamento? 
Se ad esempio la fattura di servizi è 120 Euro di cui 100 di "telefonate", devo registrare solo 100 Euro di costo e mettere la differenza in pagamento alla fattura del "telefonino"?
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buon giorno, 
> un professionista acquista un telefonino con l'addebito delle rate in fattura del gestore. 
> Ho quindi la fattura del telefono e le varie rate ogni due mesi. 
> Come devo contabilizzare il pagamento? 
> Se ad esempio la fattura di servizi è 120 Euro di cui 100 di "telefonate", devo registrare solo 100 Euro di costo e mettere la differenza in pagamento alla fattura del "telefonino"?
> Grazie in anticipo

  
Ma il professionista è in ordinaria ?  :EEK!:

----------


## lapolina

No, ha la contabilit&#224; professionisti...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> No, ha la contabilità professionisti...

  Registra a costo solo la parte attinente alle telefonate, escludendo dunque la parte relativa alla rata (che trovi come voce esclusa da iva). 
ciao

----------


## pipelly

Ma registrando solo il costo delle telefonate ed escludendo la rata non avrà differenza fra la fattura reale ( 120 euro ) e la fattira registrata in contabilità?
Cioè avrà una fattura con scrito: totale fattura 120, e nel registro acquisti avrà invece toatale fattura 100.
Mi chiedo se sia regolare.
Io ho una ditta in ordinaria e devo registrare la stessa cosa, qual'è la procedura esatta?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma registrando solo il costo delle telefonate ed escludendo la rata non avrà differenza fra la fattura reale ( 120 euro ) e la fattira registrata in contabilità?
> Cioè avrà una fattura con scrito: totale fattura 120, e nel registro acquisti avrà invece toatale fattura 100.
> Mi chiedo se sia regolare.
> Io ho una ditta in ordinaria e devo registrare la stessa cosa, qual'è la procedura esatta?

  Io parlavo ovviamente della registrazione in semplificata ! 
Per l'ordinaria, le rate del telefono pagate in bolletta vanno registrate come pagamento del cespite telefono. :Smile:

----------


## pipelly

Cosa cambia? 
 fattura: 
  costi telefonate      100 euro
  tassa concessione    12 euro
  invio bolletta             1 euro
  rata telefono            20 euro
  iva                         20 euro
                             .............
totale da pagare      153 euro 
Praticamente la parte relativa alla rata è stata già fatturata con il telefonino, per cui la fattura dovrebbe essere distinta in due parti, la prima relativa alla fornitura del servizio e la seconda relativa al pagamento della rata.
  Se in contabilità registro la fattura per un totale di 133 euro e il pagamento invece lo registro per 153 contabilmente quadra tutto. Quello che è il dubbio è il fatto che si possa registrare una fattura con un importo diverso dal documento.
Comunque visto che la soluzione non puo' essere diversa e che c'è il dettaglio non credo sia sbagliato ( io ho fatto così ). Chiedevo come registarte voi tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quello che è il dubbio è il fatto che si possa registrare una fattura con un importo diverso dal documento.

  In semplificata si può.  :Smile:  
In ordinaria, per quanto ti h detto, non registri una fattura con un importo diverso dal documento: l'importo della rata, addebitato sula boletta, va registrato in dare di fornitore, conto aperto quando hai ricevuto la fattura del telefono. 
ciao

----------


## pipelly

... e quando paghi la fattura come quadri il tutto?
Il fornitore telecom avrà sempre una differenza, questo perchè il telefonino è stato fatturato anticipatamente, poi nelle fatture bimestrali è soltanto evidenziato che si deve pagare la rata.
Se non si distingue importo da pagare e totale fattura ( che sarà inferiore dell'importo da pagare ) come puoi mai avere la parità?
Quando registro la fattura del telefonino avro' un importo in avere del fornitore es. 100 euro, se la fattura bimestrale è di totale 220 euro di cui 20 rata e tu registri 220 in dare del fornitore quando paghi 220 chiudi la partita ma il dbito per il telefono resta sempre aperto.
Se come dici tu registri la rata 20 in dare il resto 200 dovrai metterlo in avere del fornitore e non chiudi mai la partita perchè quando paghi 220 con addebito in banca devi mettere 220 in dare e il debito del telefono ti resta sempre. Prova a fare le scritture contabili.

----------


## shailendra

> Cosa cambia? 
>  fattura: 
>   costi telefonate      100 euro
>   tassa concessione    12 euro
>   invio bolletta             1 euro
>   rata telefono            20 euro
>   iva                         20 euro
>                              .............
> totale da pagare      153 euro 
> ...

  Io mi comporto così: 
1) semplificate: per i 20 uro di importo della rata uso un conto patrimoniale, in modo che non incida sul bilancio, ma che la registrazione sia corretta ai fini iva
2) ordinarie: i 20 euro della rata vanno sul conto del fornitore fino a chiusura della fattura. Se il programma che usi non te lo permette, essendo una registrazione di fattura passivs, puoi usare un conto tipo "debitori e creditori diversi" e stornarlo subito dopo al fornitore telecom

----------


## pipelly

Registrazione fattura telefonino: 
D    bene strumentale ( telefono )          100
A    Telecom   ( deb. V/fornitore )                                             100   
Fattura bimestrale: spese telefoniche 200, iva 40, rata 20,    totale fattura 260  
Registrazione fattura:
D    Spese telefoniche                  200                
D    iva                                             40 
A    Telecom ( deb. v/ forn. )                  240 
Cosi ovviamente registro la fattura al netto della rata ( dubbio sulla regolarità)  
Pagamento bolletta:
   D   telecom         260
    A  Banca                   260 
Con il pagamento scalo i 20 euro dal fornitore ed alla fine chiudo il debito per il telefono. 
In alternativa come sono le scritture?  Dove trova spazio la rata?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... e quando paghi la fattura come quadri il tutto?
> Il fornitore telecom avrà sempre una differenza, questo perchè il telefonino è stato fatturato anticipatamente, poi nelle fatture bimestrali è soltanto evidenziato che si deve pagare la rata.
> Se non si distingue importo da pagare e totale fattura ( che sarà inferiore dell'importo da pagare ) come puoi mai avere la parità?
> Quando registro la fattura del telefonino avro' un importo in avere del fornitore es. 100 euro, se la fattura bimestrale è di totale 220 euro di cui 20 rata e tu registri 220 in dare del fornitore quando paghi 220 chiudi la partita ma il dbito per il telefono resta sempre aperto.
> Se come dici tu registri la rata 20 in dare il resto 200 dovrai metterlo in avere del fornitore e non chiudi mai la partita perchè quando paghi 220 con addebito in banca devi mettere 220 in dare e il debito del telefono ti resta sempre. Prova a fare le scritture contabili.

  Facciamole.  :Smile: 
Quando registri la fattura del telefono fai costo a fornitore, e su questo ci siamo. Il fornitore resta ovviamente aperto, e si chiude quando registri la bolletta. 
Infatti, quando ricevi la "bolletta" fai 
diversi a fornitore
i diversi dare saranno spese telefoniche e fornitore (quello che hai aperto per registrare la ft del telefono) 
Quindi paghi giustamente 220 e il tutto si chiude.

----------


## pipelly

... con ritardo ma ho capito il tuo discorso!!!!! :Smile: 
Ma se nella fattura i costi sono dettagliati ed è specificato che 20 euro sono il pagamento della rata dove sarebbe il problema di non considerarli? In fin dei conti non c'è nessuna evasione, nessun danno per l'erario, è operazione trasparente, non vedo grossi problemi.
Certo, facendo la scrittura che mi hai detto si risolve tutto piu' semplicemente.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... con ritardo ma ho capito!!!!!
> Alcune volte la telecom invece manda la fattura con un importo e poi specifica che il totale da pagare è diverso. Non so se ti capita ma spesso per le utenze dei cantieri edili manda in un bimestre una fattura e scrive l'importo della spesa e poi aggiunge l'importo di un altra fattura precedente non pagata, così si trova totale fattura 100, debito per precedente fattura 80, totale da pagare 180.
> Non sarebbe stato piu' semplice?

  Mi è capitato, ma non solo nelle imprese edili. 
In quel caso ritengo corretto rilevare la fattura al netto del'importo già fatturato e del quale si chiede il pagamento nella fattura successiva. 
ciao

----------


## pipelly

> Mi è capitato, ma non solo nelle imprese edili. 
> In quel caso ritengo corretto rilevare la fattura al netto del'importo già fatturato e del quale si chiede il pagamento nella fattura successiva. 
> ciao

  E non è la stessa cosa?
Anche in questo caso l'importo era già stato fatturato e si chiede il pagamento nelle fatture successive ( a rate ).
Dove sta la differenza? In una fattura è specificato precisamente e nell'altra non è specificato invece con il dettaglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E non è la stessa cosa?

  Sì; abbiamo scoperto che ci sono due modi per registrare queste fatture.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pipelly

NO, diciamo che è meglio se si procede come avete detto tu e shailendra, almeno il totale fattura combacia con il totale pagato. Ma poichè fino ad oggi ho fatto diversamente volevo capire se era completamente errata come registrazione o se  la logica nel mio modo di gestire tale situazione fosse quanto meno accettabile.

----------


## katiamen

Ragazzi Help...
avrei bisogno di sapere come reg. il pagamento dell h3g quando ho vendita a rate.
Ex ft di tot 1500 di cui ra terminale 194.18 che fciva reg. la ft per il totale e la iva corrispettiva...e metto in dare la quota parte del traffico e in dare sempre il costo vendita rate
poi per il pag? uscita banca di 1500 ma come faccio a chiudere il tutto e decurtare sta cosa?

----------

